# Repair/replace tachometer



## craig1214 (Dec 31, 2007)

My '94 Altima with standard transmission has a malfunctioning tachometer. It is totally dead, except for a brief movement when first starting the engine. My mechanic took a quick look and determined it is the tachometer itself in the dash that is bad.

Has anyone replaced their tachometer? How difficult a job is it?

I looked at the Haynes manual, and it shows how to disassemble the dash area and getting at the instrument cluster, but I didn't see details about the tachometer itself. Would I need to replace the entire instrument cluster, or can I replace just the tachometer? Are the instruments interchangeable between standard and automatic Altimas?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## craig1214 (Dec 31, 2007)

I got ambitious and did this repair today. I shopped for a replacement tachometer at a salvage yard, and picked up the full instrument cluster for $60 (a repair shop had estimated several hundred dollars was likely cost to fix). I followed the instructions in the Haynes manual to remove the instrument bezel and cluster, then disassembled the cluster to replace just the tach, and put it all back together. I'm ecstatic to have a working tachometer now, and even more so with the satisfaction and cost savings of doing it myself, even though it did cost me half of my Saturday in labor.


----------

